# 1920's Steam Locomotives



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

I was wondering what were the types of steam locomotives operating in the 1920's? Here is all I could find and any help would be appreciated.

2-10-4
4-6-2
4-8-2

Thanks,
James


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Smaller engines such as 4-4-0's, 4-6-0's, 2-8-0's, etc... were also around. I work on an 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0 that operated through the 1920's before it was restored for static museum display.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

santafe158 said:


> Smaller engines such as 4-4-0's, 4-6-0's, 2-8-0's, etc... were also around. I work on an 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0 that operated through the 1920's before it was restored for static museum display.


Thank you so much, Jake. Now I know what to look for for 1920's steam locomotives in N Scale.

James


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You should be able to look up some steam locomotive prototypes that were built in the very late 1800's and early 1900's if you do a google search., and it's a safe bet they operated in the 1920's. Obviously they were just starting to get into much larger locomotives in the 1920's as technology advanced. We have a large Baldwin 2-8-0 on static display in the museum I work for that I believe was built around 1910.

I believe the NYC was running it's 4-6-4's back then as well. I'm also pretty sure that some articulated locomotives were in use somewhere in there.

I suppose it would depend on whether or not you're modeling a specific railroad or not. That would definitely narrow down what was running for you.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

I want to do a 1920's layout, no particular railroad. Just a generic 1920's scene if that's possible.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

James said:


> I want to do a 1920's layout, no particular railroad. Just a generic 1920's scene if that's possible.


Shouldn't be that difficult. The easiest route would probably be to find a model you like and do some research as to when the real deal was built. Not everything has been made into a model, so it would probably be easier to find the model then do the research. Google is your friend for these kinds of things 

Bachmann makes a nice N scale 2-8-0. I believe they also have 4-6-0's and 2-6-0's in N scale. I don't believe they've scaled down their modern HO scale 4-4-0 to N scale, but if so, that'd be another nice option. Their cheaper civil war era 4-4-0's would probably be too old for the 1920's. Bachmann also makes a baldwin 0-6-0 that would fit the era, but idk how they are quality wise.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

santafe158 said:


> Shouldn't be that difficult. The easiest route would probably be to find a model you like and do some research as to when the real deal was built. Not everything has been made into a model, so it would probably be easier to find the model then do the research. Google is your friend for these kinds of things
> 
> Bachmann makes a nice N scale 2-8-0. I believe they also have 4-6-0's and 2-6-0's in N scale. I don't believe they've scaled down their modern HO scale 4-4-0 to N scale, but if so, that'd be another nice option. *Their cheaper civil war era 4-4-0's would probably be too old for the 1920's*


I always thought it would be cool to do a Civil War Era railroad, never thought there would be anything for that.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

James said:


> I always thought it would be cool to do a Civil War Era railroad, never thought there would be anything for that.


There's not a ton other than the starter set like stuff Bachmann makes, but I believe Atlas is also making a similar era 4-4-0. Not sure of the quality, but I have one on order in the paint scheme of the 1897 4-4-0 I work on. Not an accurate model, but cool they tried since the real one returned to operation 2 years ago after an 8 year restoration.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

santafe158 said:


> There's not a ton other than the starter set like stuff Bachmann makes, but I believe Atlas is also making a similar era 4-4-0. Not sure of the quality, but I have one on order in the paint scheme of the 1897 4-4-0 I work on. Not an accurate model, but cool they tried since the real one returned to operation 2 years ago after an 8 year restoration.


So in your opinion, should I just stick with a 1920's layout instead of a Civil War era layout?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

James said:


> So in your opinion, should I just stick with a 1920's layout instead of a Civil War era layout?


I would think you'd have more options as to what is available for the 1920's


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you, 1920's it will be then. Now to start researching what's out there and begin planning a layout with my wife as she loves trains, especially steam.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't forget that you can write yourself some flexibility when you fabricate your railroad's back story and geography. If you're building a smaller road set in a less prosperous, less busy area, the equipment may tend to be smaller and less state-of-the-art than on a busy, bustling mainline. Twisty tracks on hilly terrain (logging and mining roads) will feature shorter-wheelbase locomotives and rolling stock than wide-open prairies.

Assuming you're looking at a U.S. locale, you can have a look at the locomotives designed and produced during the war years (WWI) by and for the USRA. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USRA_standard

That article isn't an exhaustive list of locomotives in use during the period, but none of those designs would raise any eyebrows if seen on a 1920s pike.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

kevinh said:


> Don't forget that you can write yourself some flexibility when you fabricate your railroad's back story and geography. If you're building a smaller road set in a less prosperous, less busy area, the equipment may tend to be smaller and less state-of-the-art than on a busy, bustling mainline. Twisty tracks on hilly terrain (logging and mining roads) will feature shorter-wheelbase locomotives and rolling stock than wide-open prairies.
> 
> Assuming you're looking at a U.S. locale, you can have a look at the locomotives designed and produced during the war years (WWI) by and for the USRA.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kevin. I was thinking of a rural/country scene maybe a New England type scene or something similar


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*4-4-0*

This is the finest 4-4-0 I've seen ! It was at steamiest 09 in Owasso Michigan , called Laviatian.


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Great topic. Don't forget the 2-8-2 Mikados aka Mikes. There were over 2,200 made and were used on almost all railroads. 

The rails I chose to model in N scale belonged to the Denver & Rio Grande West/Denver & Salt Lake. I have had fun researching their rosters and what ran on their rails. Ultimately I settled on an unlettered and unmarked model 2-8-2 and will add the correct decals to make it Denver & Salt Lake Locomotive 409. I chose 409 because after looking at the pictures of all the 2-8-2s used by these railroads (there were lots) D&SL loco 409 looked most like the model I found.

I found out D&SL bought several Mikados in 1916 and 1918 and used them to make the trip through the Moffat tunnel and over the Rockies until 1947 when they were absorbed by the D&RGW. D&RGW renumbered the Mikes and used these brutes until 1958. 

I will be curious to see what you settle on.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Project Galileo said:


> Great topic. Don't forget the 2-8-2 Mikados aka Mikes. There were over 2,200 made and were used on almost all railroads.
> 
> The rails I chose to model in N scale belonged to the Denver & Rio Grande West/Denver & Salt Lake. I have had fun researching their rosters and what ran on their rails. Ultimately I settled on an unlettered and unmarked model 2-8-2 and will add the correct decals to make it Denver & Salt Lake Locomotive 409. I chose 409 because after looking at the pictures of all the 2-8-2s used by these railroads (there were lots) D&SL loco 409 looked most like the model I found.
> 
> ...


There are so many choices. 2-8-2 wouldn't be bad at all. What brand did you go with, if you don't mind my asking? What do you think of it? May go with an unmarked one and do a small Maine town, or something you'd see in a Norman Rockwell painting. Yeah, I know it soubds corny, but it reminds me of a simpler time, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Cool idea with the Norman Rockwell theme. I totally get your vibe. Something about steam trains gives me the same nostalgia Noman does. 

I chose a Model Power 875701 N undecorated USRA 2-8-2 Mikado with the standard tender. It has onboard sound & DCC. I purchased it online two days ago and wait for it to arrive. Thrilled describes the feeling. Part of what attracted me to your thread is I am right about where you are.

For about a month working on the table and the groundwork has been the big push so I can start laying track and adding feeders. It is coming along well. Check out the thread in the Layout sub forum about the Distillery. Thats mine. 

I have been so focused on building, layout, wiring schematics, and the technical I hadn't spent much time looking for trains. This week there was time to poke, learn, shop, read, and get a feel for what I wanted and where to find it. I wasn't aware of the pre-order for most trains until I started looking in earnest. I ended up pre-ordering my modern train choice, a Bachmann SD45 Rio Grande™ #5336, and will wait for it. In the mean time I found the Mikado available in stock with an online store. Eventually I hope to have a third train, something in between these two time wise perhaps.

You mentioned your wife is a partner in crime with trains. Mine is too. She is more into the structures, buildings, and such. I like the wheels, rails, and technical part. We both groove on the history part of the hobby and do a bit of train spotting together. She is a decent railfan with me. We live 10 mins from Big 10 and Little 10 and often find our way poking around looking for great hikes and great pics of trains doing their thing on the rails that once were the Rio Grande's and D&SL's home turf. Life is good.


----------

